# Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

So I have a set of A8L headlights and I removed the projectors. But the bixenon part is really big and goes around the projector making it huge and a problem for retrofitting into my MK4 jetta headlights. 
Heres what they look like:








Top:








This is what I want to do:
Green=cut
Red=remove that piece








If I do this will it affect anything? Will I have any problems with the bixenon unit functioning? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

The reason I want to remove the piece is so I can fit the pvc around it so it will be secure when attached to the housing. Its pretty heavy


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You can trim the PVC to make the black part fit...


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*

But very little of the projector will be attached to the PVC and im afraid of it making it very unbalanced and heavy towards the back of them when attached to the housing 
As little stress as possible would be better wouldnt it?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_But very little of the projector will be attached to the PVC and im afraid of it making it very unbalanced and heavy towards the back of them when attached to the housing 
As little stress as possible would be better wouldnt it?

there is another way to build a retrofit...you don't use pvc but plexiglass sheets but i don't have time to explain that right now....and as a matter of fact that would work even better for you as you'd be able to use four screws of te black plastic frame to aim them.
PS:i need a pic of the back of projector just to make sure that is gonna work


_Modified by Maxxymus at 3:43 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maxxymus)*

I'm not really familiar with the A8 projectors, but the actual projector looks just like the E55's I used for my retro. Isn't that black fixture for the auto-aiming feature (L&R,U&D)? Aren't those motors connected to the ECU, so they know when you're going around turns or up/down a hill? There's no way to get that function on an MKIV (without serious headache I'm sure), so I say remove it all. It's hard to tell from your pics how the high-beam solenoid is connected though. I know what you mean about making sure the projector is secure. Using PVC is probably the most common way to mount them...I have no idea what Maxxymus has in store for a plexiglass idea.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_...I have no idea what Maxxymus has in store for a plexiglass idea.

i saw it once...long time ago when my car had factory hids.anyway i will still look for it ...just for fun


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Maxxymus)*

I was told these are the same projectors as the e55's. So what do I do about the black thing? Remove it? Isnt the part on the bottom the bixenon stuff? I dont know what I need and dont need here, so any help is appreciated.
Here are more pics of the projector:


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

problem with cutting the pvc to fit it, is I would have to make the black piece attached to the pvc, but there is no way to screw it into it, so I would have to JBweld it or something.
And the plexiglass idea sounds interesting but right now Im gonna see how this works out.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

Ok, So I took off the black piece. It is a big auto turning headlight thing. Pretty sick, but I would never be able to use it. SOooo I took it off and now I have two wires only coming out of the bixenon solenoid or whatever that is. Here are updated pics of the projectors:
























*This one got kind of stripped idk what to do to fix, Anyone??*
















The remains:
















Now I should be able to get these mounted to the housing soon and then begin the wiring. Which is when the majority of my questions will come lol


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

now that you've stripped all the black ish off, your projectors look just like mine. I think they will be much easier to use that way, and you should be able to mount it much easier to the PVC now. 

_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_










The two wires are for the bi-xenon solenoid (which moves the plate up/down). You'll need to tap into those if you want that function. I highly recommend the wiring harness for theretrosource.com. It will save you a ton of headache. PM me again if you need more info.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Awesome thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
The two wires are for the bi-xenon solenoid (which moves the plate up/down). You'll need to tap into those if you want that function. I highly recommend the wiring harness for theretrosource.com. It will save you a ton of headache. PM me again if you need more info.


Whats will I have to do thats so hard if I dont get a harness? and what is the harness doing? connecting what to what


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

The harness is what gives your ballasts power. It takes the "signal" from your headlight bulb plug, sends it through a relay which pulls power directly from the battery. It's fused so it's much safer than pulling power through the stock wiring. I have a much better pic I'll get for you later, but this should get you started.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Here's another one with some labels:








As for the little plug, as long as the 2 short wires are intact, you can just glue that little plastic plug into the fixture. The polarity of the wires doesn't matter. 


_Modified by orange1218 at 9:15 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Thanks, Im hoping it will start to make more sense soon, very limited wiring experience so I appreciate the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Next step right now is getting them mounted and fitting them lol


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

I'm assuming you've read the McBee Retrofit DIY??


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_I'm assuming you've read the McBee Retrofit DIY??

yeah I read that, I have had most of my stuff I needed since before he made that lol. I got a set of audi a8l headlights just recently from Justin (dremhmrk2), who is a local friend mine. If anyone needs a good set of bixenon porsche headlights hit him up. 
That guide is good, Im using the e55 projectors and he used e46 ones. So slight differences but very helpful. I wish he had pictures of his mounting process cause thats where its lacking. And his wiring portion is different from mine also. I think he has three wires for hibeam


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

Would it even be possible to use these?
























they are the leveling motors from the audi lights


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

not familiar with leveling motors, but that white connector looks very similar to the connector in my e-codes....


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

so what's the status of your project?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Nothing at the moment... My dremel broke, got a new one on my birthday(the 20th) and just picked up new pvc because the old ones cant be used anymore. SO once if its not raining tomorrow hopefully I will get some work done. I'll be taking more pictures of the progress.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_SO once if its not raining tomorrow hopefully I will get some work done. I'll be taking more pictures of the progress.









i did all the pvc trimming in a closet


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_
i did all the pvc trimming in a closet









Lol I dont have much of a closet... It would make a big mess in a small place


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_just picked up new pvc because the old ones cant be used anymore. 

are you going to use any shrouds? how did you decide to mount the projectors to the PVC?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
are you going to use any shrouds? how did you decide to mount the projectors to the PVC?

Ok heres where I am at:
I trimmed the PVC so it would fit, but now Im still left with a huge space between the screw holes on the projector and the pvc itself. Look at the gap and tell me if I can mount it this way, thanks! lol


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

Got the passenger side cut out and pvc to fit, but I made the hole to big in some places so I will need to patch that up... sucks. This is all I'll be doing probably for the week, idk if I will have time to work on it.







Heres some more pics of the progress:


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

Hey pyro, looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_ Look at the gap and tell me if I can mount it this way, thanks! lol


Most ppl juse use small washers to fill in the gap you are referencing (I used washers here as well too). The one thing I would be concerned with at this point is how far back the projector will sit in the housing before "bottoming out." The spacing on the drivers side is REALLY tight due to the battery (don't forget you'll have the bulb and plug too). Make sure you test fit everything before mounting/gluing anything! 
I haven't really seen many different ways of mounting the projectors to the PVC. On the back of the pvc, you'll notice there is a little gap b/t the two rings though, most ppl use standard wood screws to drill right between those rings. Personally, I didn't think that was very secure. I think you're at the point that you might be able to use my thread. I tried to document a slight variation on how to mount the projectors using recessed nuts in the PVC so I could bolt the projector down (which required a routing bit for the dremel). Sometimes the mounting holes in the projectors don't line up with the ring gap, so you'll have to make a small bracket (which I think McBee had to do as well). The E55's lined up pretty nicely for me though.

_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vry* »_I made the hole to big in some places so I will need to patch that up... sucks. 

That's one thing I didn't really take the time to fix like I should have







. I'll be curious to see how you do it.


_Modified by orange1218 at 9:17 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Thanks! I was thinking washers would be the only way to do it. I guess I'll need to bring it all with me to the hardware store so I get the right stuff. 
As for the housing fit, I mounted the projector more towards the outside of the housing, look at the recent pics of the projector mounted. When I closed it all up in the rest of the headlight, I needed to trim a small amount after that, it seems like when connected together there was plenty of room. 
heres what I did to the headlight back:








doesnt look like much, but i took a good amount off, and it made room. I am gonna play with it a little more just to be sure, and maybe do a very premature test fit after a trip to the hardware store... but only on the passenger side. lol


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

don't forget that you will need some room for headlight aiming. you'd be surprised how much room you need to adjust the beam pattern.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*

Nothing is perminant, its all reversable at this point. I plan on test fitting soon.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

















can you guess whats happening here??


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 4:29 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*

Made some progress tonight, made a few trips back and fourth to the hardware store lol. heres some more info.
I had to modify the headlight back piece because the projector is so far to the outside of the reflector housing that it is hitting the adjuster on the outside. I trimmed some inside and it fits better, I hope i aim it all good when I test fit it because there wont be a whole lot of room to adjust them probably. 
The MK4 jetta housing is pretty tight for the way I mounted the projectors. If I were doing it again, I would have done it more in the center of the reflector housing, but I did it this way and I'm going to have to make it work lol. 

Next is the blinker, what I did was I cut up a spare set of H3 projectors from a junked set of headlights and made a blinker assembly apart of it. 
Its going to be 3 projectors basically in the front, Im excited.








It sticks out the back a little, but it wont interfere with anything and Ill be cutting 2 holes in the back of both headlight covers for the projector and blinker. The projector I am covering with a piece of PVC and the blinker will probably be something plastic+JB weld. 

























its a snug fit


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_ 
Its going to be 3 projectors basically in the front, Im excited. :


That's an interesting concept...I wonder what the beam pattern will look like for the blinkers







Won't projectors throw the light down on the road vs. more of a scattered pattern? I would think you would want ppl to see your turns from all angles, but the projectors would really only be seen from the front. Not sure about turn signal beam optics at all though.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Projector questions. my MKIV Retrofit (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
That's an interesting concept...I wonder what the beam pattern will look like for the blinkers







Won't projectors throw the light down on the road vs. more of a scattered pattern? I would think you would want ppl to see your turns from all angles, but the projectors would really only be seen from the front. Not sure about turn signal beam optics at all though.

I tested my projector blinker already, there is no shield inside for the cutoff anymore. it used to me --- but now it illuminates the lens like when you put an led city light in a projector. Its cool ill get pics when its ready


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Here's what I did with my shrouds. I took 4 of them to make two longer shrouds. Now my projector flange touches the shroud on the back. I'm also using e55's.








And still lots of work left to do. However this picture isn't all that recent.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Thanks! I was wondering if that would work. But it seemed like to much cutting and sizes for me to possibly screw up lol. I figured This would be safe. So far I have been playing around with them eveyrday and the projectors havent budged from the pvc. The screws and anchors I used seem to be strong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
omg finally pg2


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looking good bro.
Seems like some people are over-complicating the matter with these 3rd party wiring harnesses. I've been running my bixenon setup (plus stock highbeams) for about 1.5 years now without relays, and have never had an issue.
Remember you're going to need to jump from the highbeam wire to the bixenon solenoid AND jump to the + on the ballast (with a diode.) so the ballast remains on when the highbeams are activated


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dremhmrk2* »_Looking good bro.
Seems like some people are over-complicating the matter with these 3rd party wiring harnesses. I've been running my bixenon setup (plus stock highbeams) for about 1.5 years now without relays, and have never had an issue.
Remember you're going to need to jump from the highbeam wire to the bixenon solenoid AND jump to the + on the ballast (with a diode.) so the ballast remains on when the highbeams are activated

Thanks! and thanks for the headlights. worked out awesome. The auto-aiming mechanism I removed is pretty sweet. I was playing with it and really trying to figure out if its possible lol. I know it would never actually work 
I feel like if I saw what your telling me about the wiring it would make sense. considering i have no idea how to do what your telling me but I know its not that hard and you know what your doing, so I can learn it. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

actually when I made my cuts on the shrouds it was pretty easy. I ran them through on a table saw. Either way, cutting plastic on a chop saw, or table is pretty risky. In my case, had I left the shrouds the normal size, the projector would be too far back in the housing and it would hit the outside headlight housing, which wouldn't allow me to aim my headlights. But, if your's have enough clearance, then I wouldn't bother. But if you are interested, all I did was glue them together with abs glue. For some reasons the Home Depot's around my town don't have the pvc bushings, only abs.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

As it is, its pretty secure. I think Im going to get new anchors for the screws and maybe put some glue on them and stick them in for the final version. But for now, they dont even budge and I have been test fitting like crazy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this is siiiicck.
keep up the good work!


----------



## Goose Monster (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lifeisshort117)*

Im stoked about this!


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Goose Monster)*

Thanks guys, project is on hold till next week cause were getting tile and everything is stored up till sunday. 
I am still playing with the blinker's fitment. The projector thing has become a PIA to get perfect, almost there. 
Hopefully monday justin can help me wire them up and have them working! I will update soon after that for sure.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

nice keep us updated


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

Subscribed...looks good so far


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

thanks, so not only is the tile not finished








but i didnt get the headlights wired








ill update asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

just got my e55's and headed to home depot for the pvc right now... thinking about tackling the full adaptive leveling system...


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (bwyatt079)*

Hello? Anybody home? Do work, McFly!


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_Hello? Anybody home? Do work, McFly!

I'm on crutches, I cant access my stuff at the moment so nothings getting done.







not something im thrilled about


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

what do crutches have to do with anything? this is mostly a chair project anyway....








Sorry to hear about the injury...


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Im almost mobile bump, will update soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

Im prepping everything now- im gonna have to finish mine on a weekend- threads like yours make my job easy ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good... im excited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_Im prepping everything now- im gonna have to finish mine on a weekend- threads like yours make my job easy ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good... im excited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks thats what its here for, to help. I know other people's threads helped me a ton. 
Good luck, if you have a spare set of lights your probably better off not rushing but it can be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As soon as I can get these wired up they will be basically ready to finish up and start on another set haha.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

i know- though these are my first set of retrofits with projectors... i have worked on a dozen other headlights and i think if i can finish a set of joey mods in a couple hours... than these should be at least a grave yard shift job while the kids are sleeping since i have the setup practically finished and drawn out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

